# Amelia Island Skinny Water Reds



## Maverick904

Well some of you may recognize the skiff, I made a trip to orlando and picked up el9surf's shadowcast this past weekend.

First off cant say enough nice things about him. Nice guy and was very accommodating and did everything he could to make things happen as smooth as possible.

This was actually my first personal boat purchase, have been on boats my entire life with my dad, but it was finally time to purchase my own rig.

Got her out on the water this morning to chase some reds on the low tide. Between myself and my buddy we put 10 reds in the boat within an hour or two, all were sight fished.

A few of my reds




My buddy with a few of his reds




and a cool little vid of a small school of reds tailing and slurping shrimp
click to watch, turn up your volume to hear, video is family friendly


Thanks for reading


----------



## phishphood

Congrats on the new ride and sweet first trip. Great vid too.


----------



## Net 30

You didn't waste any time....skiff must have good juju. 

Great pics - best of luck with the new ride.


----------



## lucasmccurdy

great vid. congrats!


----------



## el9surf

Congrats, glad to see it is producing for you. Yes lots of good fly fishing juju on that boat, I caught a ton of fish out of it.

I might need to come up and fish with you to make sure everthing os working properly.


----------



## Shadowcast

Great pics and a nice ride!!


----------



## sm20cf

Very nice! That area looks fishy!


----------



## pudding08

Sweet man!!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Nice! 
Get yourself a fly rod if you don't already have one! That is picture perfect. Great job! Hate your hat! lol


----------



## Maverick904

yeah we have a couple fly rods already, that day was my buddys first day poling so i figured id get him a little more comfortable maneuvering the boat before i started slinging a fly around, trying to teach him how to cast as well!

oh and the hat is why I catch so many fish. they love it!


----------



## Troutmaster

What area of Amelia Island is this, my grandfather lives there and I can never find any fish there. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## c00joshuamiller

There have been some good schools lately.


----------



## cturner149

Nice report!

It's funny that you can tell the people who are originally from the island. Being born and raised there, it was always "Fernandina Beach" to me and all of my childhood friends. To all of the folks who relocate there it's "Amelia Island".

Keep the pics of the area coming. Moved away in 2003 and miss it!


----------



## Maverick904

Oh im pretty much a local. Just posted it as Amelia Island as thats what many people know it as. Ive got family all over the island who have been there forever and bascially grew up around here haha.

I am myself originally from jax.


----------



## shiprock8

Awesome! Every good skiff deserves an owner like you. Great start to your first personal skiff. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## Maverick904

> Awesome!  Every good skiff deserves an owner like you.  Great start to your first personal skiff.  Keep the reports coming.



Thanks buddy


----------



## mark_gardner

nice job on the reds  you got the perfect boat for north florida low tide


----------



## Chasintail22

Great report and love the hat. Go Noles!


----------

